# Temps on a 4790k on stock cooling?



## Toothless (Aug 30, 2014)

Title says it all. I'm (still) waiting to get my 4790k but I won't have enough money to get a proper cooler. There will be no overclocking but I will have heavy loads/WCG running on it. What are the temps I'm looking at seeing?


----------



## erocker (Aug 30, 2014)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_4790K/6.html


----------



## Toothless (Aug 30, 2014)

Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 30, 2014)

My 4770k was nice and cool under normal use, but would shoot up to the 80s under gaming load and would hit 100C and throttle under stress testing at stock speeds with stock cooling. Assuming the 4970k is similar... ymmv...


----------



## manofthem (Aug 30, 2014)

My 4790 (non-k) on the stock hsf topped out at about 82C while crunching, but the case has bad airflow. Hopefully you'll see better than that


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, you will only get 4.2GHz when the CPU is fully loaded, and it might even drop down to 4.0GHz due to temperature.  I ran my 4790K with the stock cooler for a day before I permanently mounted it in the case. Intel has done a pretty good job of managing to keep the CPU under 90°C with the stock cooler...its loud though.  My 4790K stayed under 85°C with the stock cooler but that was running outside of a case.

You don't have to worry about temperature with the stock cooler at stock clocks, Intel wouldn't have provided the cooler with the CPU if it wasn't capable of keeping it cool.



erocker said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_4790K/6.html


Those temps are using an H100...


----------



## Gabkicks (Sep 2, 2014)

4790k temps with stock cooling are a bit scary :/ i got up to 97c just gaming in battlefield 4. but it is pretty hot where i live. With the h220x, it doesnt go over 60c often now.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Sep 2, 2014)

I don't know about the 4790k, but my i5 2400 at 3.6ghz with the stock cooler very quickly (like in 5 seconds) got to over 80'c running WCG


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 3, 2014)

90 to 100c is likely if you are using AVX


----------



## THE_EGG (Sep 3, 2014)

when I tried out my stock cooler with a 4770(non-k) it would get into the high 80s low 90s when ABBYY Finereader would be recognizing scanned pages (that thing really heats up the CPU). Playing BF4 I think it was mid 70s iirc.


----------

